# 

## Trelp

Windows,  Auslogics Task Manager    upp1.exe,    System32 . ,   64-      C:\Windows,       C:\Windows\System32,      .         Autoruns   .    Autoruns ,       upp2.exe.     rundl132.exe    .   ,          .       .


**


,     ,      ,     1    exe. ,         .

      HEX ,            !

         UTF-8 :


 HEX    UTF-8 ,       :


     :


,   , 2.    : "_ 2          !        ,     ._".
          ,    .NET.      ,    ,   upp1.exe  IL :


 ,      ,     . 

 ,  ,    MDAC_TYP.EXE   microsoft.com.  ,        MDAC.

 system32   upp1.ver, upp2.ver   engine.   engine      g.obo, gm.obo, k.obo, ki.obo, t.obo,    ,     :9tcLzYklFri4ABxuu0spYAad5Ed13rA+HUwS6+fz3d 1JTRrhQ3eqHF4MwCU2k5pfE2FiOR6jz8+NLOtK5YyIjBBo7Rod  D/8r2G1KapUdSWfBzmH IauGuEQ53iweGHB3ooaFZVZwjeX2QMmWqPauhKidIJxBQeNT3L  SzxYtZhlO4=
9tcLzYklFri4ABxuu0spYAad5Ed13rA+HUwS6+fz3d1JTRrhQ3  eqHF4MwCU2k 5pfE2FiOR6jz8+NLOtK5YyIjKRrAUB+hCDBr98XIlTnh/nVoZqntqgO61R16bOGF7uk**


 , , .
  : ,   ,   1 ,     .NET.

----------

?     ,               Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

> ,   , 2.    : " 2          !        ,     .".


 ,    AutoIT,     . -       .

----------

